# 89 17' cc aquasport project



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

oops


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

I'M IN THE PROCESS OF REDOING MY AQUASPORT. I DIDN'T HAVE ANY ROT OR DELAMINATION OF STRINGERS OR DECK SO IT'S MAINLY A REFURBISH. NOT A FULL RESTORATION. BUT NONE THE LESS, IT'S LOOKING GOOD. HERE IS THE START OF THE PROJECT, I'LL POST THE FINISHED EXTERIOR SHOT TOMMORROW. THIS WINTER IS THE RUBRAIL UP, AND COMPLETE REWIRE AND TEAK CONSOLE DASH. YOU GOTTA LOVE THESE OLD CLASSICS. :thumbsup: 

Bought the boat in late 09' and used it for a summer or so and the tank started the electyosis process in about 5 different spots. So.......off came the console, all related wiring, and popped the tank cap. Changed the tank with a new alum. tank, all related hoses, clamps, and other do-dads. Boat was a wreck!!! That was my final motivation to do the aqua refurbish i've always wanted. Not a flatback, but, close enough.


Blocked up in the yard. removed the rubrail. did plenty of body work, and primde two coats. Did bottom navy blue. I then pulled it under the carport, made a little booth, sprayed hull sides ice blue. (Lots of pics to come) installed a sky blue boot stripe, and change the rub rail from the black hard plastic to the white with stainless insert, and changed all fittings and trim from plastic to stainless. Topped it off with a nice aquasport emblem, small and clean. Redid the teak and sealed it. and did a complete high speed compound and buff to the interior for the remainder of this yr. (till winter) Redid the stereo and small amounts of guages and dash cluster and some more wiring under the dash. Added some blue deck LED's and underwate LED's and that's were i've stopped so far. Hope ya'll like it :thumbsup:


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

here's a before shot


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

here's the after shots. Like I said, still wana do a little more. Hope ya'll likey:thumbsup:


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

some more, and one classic in black and white


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks like a beauty! I am looking for a 165 to a 175 myself.


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

It looks awesome. Nice job!! I like the paint color.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

That's one bad SOB!!


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks guys, lots of love put into it!


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

nice work


What primer and paint did you use ?


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

both pettit primer and paint. I have not used all the brands, and this is my first time using pettit, but so far i can't say anything bad. Only thing is it's not roll and tip friendly AT ALL. Gonna have to spray it. Which i'm glad i decieded to spray because it came out WAY nicer.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

looks real good


----------



## RedPrim (May 5, 2012)

Is the boat still for sale?


----------

